

Startup 126: Term Sheet - Anti-Dilution - jag
http://www.ansanelli.com/blog/?p=1032

======
jag
This is third in a series of posts about term sheets. I am trying to
"demystify" some of the terms and give some examples of how they work. let me
know if this is helpful and useful.

~~~
lrm242
Very helpful and informative post, keep it up.

~~~
jag
thanks. will do. also you can check out the two previous posts on valuation
and liquidation preferences at <http://www.ansanelli.com/blog/?p=880> and
<http://www.ansanelli.com/blog/?p=1003>

